# My betta fish ate a fly



## Happybetta11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just found one and gave it to,him he loved it


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm always feeding the bettas and killies insects I've found. That's what they would normally eat if they were wild.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That is pretty cool. I think mine has eaten a tiny brown moth.


----------



## Happybetta11 (Feb 17, 2015)

He sure was a happy one lol i have been trying to raise sea monkeys brime shrimp but they are not hatching yet


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine eat all sorts of bugs. I am wanting a confused flour beetle culture.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Good idea! Confused flour beetles! Silver fish also seem soft and squishy. Good eatin for the fishies!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow a couple of girls that aren't afraid of bugs. Very rare, lol .


----------

